# Lets See Your Sinn's Guys



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

lets see em


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You first


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ok then......

i had a affair with my best friends wife a few years back

i once snuck into a cinema half way thru a film

i like to wear womens underwear on a wednesday afternoon

thats all my sinns


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Mine is _inviiiisiblllle_.










:naughty:


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

New arrival - on the right obviously


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Only got the one 



















An early 142.

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sinn UX Hydro quartz.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

PhilM said:


> You first


dont have one thats why i wanted to see them


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Had this 757 & should really have kept it










Recently acquired & not going anywhere


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sinn 103 UTC, couple of pictures on a bracelet and Rallye Strap


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

> i like to wear womens underwear on a wednesday afternoon


Come on Shawn, let's see the pics, I know you've got some. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Darn, where's the green eyed monster smiley?!

I love Sinn watches.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> Recently acquired & not going anywhere


Yum yum yum :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:

My grail, I guess. For now at least!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Sinn are easily my favourite watches followed by Seiko... I have a Seiko but I just can't quite stretch to a Sinn just yet, I'd love a U1. And that PVD 142 is sensational


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Just got to love those little "Frankfurters" anyway my current Sinns

Martin


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

mart broad said:


> Just got to love those little "Frankfurters" anyway my current Sinns
> 
> Martin


Yep they'd do :tongue2:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

mart broad said:


> Just got to love those little "Frankfurters" anyway my current Sinns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing about Sinn - almost every one ticks all the right boxes. This one is an absolute cracker. Love that case... very subtle! :tongue2:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

AbingtonLad said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> > Just got to love those little "Frankfurters" anyway my current Sinns
> ...


Thanks,

got agree some of the modern stock and paid for "limited editions" can make one wonder but IMO there have been far more succeses over the years IMO they are still a super watchmaker.

Martin


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mart broad said:


>


Lovely :wub:

anyway, my 4.....

_EZM2_










_U1_










_UX_










_103B_


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Mine:

_Sinn EZM2_










Mark


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've only got the EZM1 these days


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> I've only got the EZM1 these days


Yeah but what a Sinn to own :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Lets see, I've got:





































All keepers, I think. The 656 would be the very last watch out the door if I had to ditch the collection entirely.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Wot - no 856 yet? :huh:

Better remedy that now, then. Here's mine


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I've just noticed that I managed to stuff my post up, I've actually got 5 at the moment:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

great pictures guys


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

spankone said:


> great pictures guys


So what's the outcome from this :blink: have any conclusions been reached now


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I think a 556 is a must. but I've got to wait for it. I've got some bonus coming but I've had to shell out for some new kitchen furniture and floor and pay off xmass debts. then again when I applied for some new credit cards mr john lewis and mr halifax was very generous with the old credit limits,


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Isn't that always the way, well whatever you decide to get in the end I look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

lol not as much as I'll enjoy wearing it . fingers crossed...

I think if I can only buy/spend Â£500 pounds on one watch this year I can't go far wrong than a sinn


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Such great watches... Ive owned a few in my time... 142 D1, 856, U1, UX, EZM1, EZM2, EZM3 and now have a UX GSG9 and just bought an EZM2 GSG9, neither have arrived yet with me... I love the way Sinn manage to have a very clean Germanic feel with top class technology. In fact the only two Id say I was less keen on was the U1, I didnt like the hands, and the 856, I found the crown was low on the x56 models and dug in my wrist, plus its not a proper GMT with the 2893 movt. The one that didnt rock my world as Id hoped was the EZM1, it was a bit 'sterile'. But all in all great quality at an affordable price, imho.

What else would I like... well if anyone has a mint 142 D1 or EZM3 I might be keen to talk, I miss those two. :cry2:

(plenty of pics of my old ones are on this forum if you search on my forum name and Sinn you should easily find them)


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

cheers jonw


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Dave ME said:


> I've just noticed that I managed to stuff my post up, I've actually got 5 at the moment:


5!! I've never been more jealous :cry2:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sinn have become one of my favourite brands. I started with a U-1, which I have since traded but would love to have another:










Then I found a nice vintage Sinn diver with a unique look:










The durability and simple, functional look of Sinn watches make them a great choice for military use - something the German paramilitary units have realised. AFAIK, the EZM-1 kicked off the connection between Sinn and the German gov't, the EZM-2 continued it and the relationship still exists:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The EZM-1 is probably my fav. Along with the Ocean Bund, it's a lightweight, handsome watch that I've been wearing a lot since I've been back.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

stunning pictures


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

spankone said:


> stunning pictures


Yep and it's made me realize I really want an EZM


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

diging up old threads.

i've still not got one yet but im trying


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

spankone said:


> diging up old threads.
> 
> i've still not got one yet but im trying


I'm in your boat, and its got holes! :cry2: . Also the prices of Sinns seems to be running away as the government continue to ruin the economy and the pound gets punished.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

What a Thread!!

I will definately have to get one of these this year,simply stunning watches


----------



## RobB (Feb 4, 2009)

spankone said:


> lets see em


A very late reply (I didn't even own this watch at the time of the original post), but here is my Sinn 556:



















I bought this off Ebay a couple of months ago. I'm normally sceptical about watches on Ebay but decided that Sinn was probably not a brand that had attracted the scammers (yet). I wasn't disappointed, the seller was one of the best I have ever dealt with.

As for the watch itself I love it the quality is great and everything about it just feels right! I certainly don't think this will be the last Sinn I buy.


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks like i've got a 656 landing on Friday! Can't wait! :blink:


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

Landed today! My favorite of the Sinns, The 656.


----------

